# Submersible lights out of water



## dxn283 (Sep 9, 2013)

This might seem a silly question to some, but I've found nothing on the net (or the box the lights came in).

I've bought two submersible lights and wondered if is ok to suspend them above the water. I know that some submersible pumps are designed to work underwater and that they will overheat if run dry. Will the life of the lights be reduced if they are not below the surface?

Has anyone any experience on the topic?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Should be ok. I think its just that they are waterproof.


----------

